# I guess it is time to shovel the Roof!



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

This going to take a while.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It's a marshmallow world we live in....


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

cretebaby;920598 said:


> This going to take a while.


Were is that


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

TommyMac;920618 said:


> Were is that


Florida obviously.


----------



## Racer593 (Aug 20, 2009)

I remember when I was a kid it snowed like that here every winter here...or maybe I was just alot SMALLER!!! haha


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

TommyMac;920618 said:


> Were is that


East Iowa. :waving:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

cretebaby;920719 said:


> East Iowa. :waving:


You wish!!!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

grandview;920735 said:


> You wish!!!


What? You don't believe me? :crying:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

cretebaby;920744 said:


> What? You don't believe me? :crying:


Next thing you'll tell us, it snowed in NJ last weekend!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

grandview;920759 said:


> next thing you'll tell us, it snowed in nj last weekend!


lol .....................


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey GV, It snowed in NJ last weekend


----------



## PowerWagon (Aug 31, 2006)

That picture if PROOF..!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

The house has like a hat.. If you look quick, like a *********.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

SuperdutyShane;921256 said:


> The house has like a hat.. If you look quick, like a *********.


I believe the proper terminology is "Q-Tip" it's were osama's hiding


----------



## tmf lawn care (Oct 6, 2009)

we got like 8" were i live


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;920759 said:


> Next thing you'll tell us, it snowed in NJ last weekend!


It did.....we just talk about it....man ur getting old


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

That's insane.....


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

That's a dog house for a little Chihuahua. LOL Yep, that's about 18in of snow on the roof.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

I bet they make a SS attachement for that :laughing:


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Its a scale model house, If their was really that amount of snow on an real house, it would crush the roof supports.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

nms0219;922821 said:


> Its a scale model house, If their was really that amount of snow on an real house, it would crush the roof supports.


oh rearry? :laughing:


----------



## billet-boy (Dec 31, 2007)

cretebaby;920598 said:


> This going to take a while.


I like your GONE signature


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

billet-boy;925501 said:


> I like your GONE signature


 .........


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow crazy. I imagine that snow would actually be good insulation from the cold!


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

JDiepstra;925932 said:


> Wow crazy. I imagine that snow would actually be good insulation from the cold!


Ya the eskimos invented that!:laughing:


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

Dang! I knoed I shoulda never left the plow parked in the garage last night!!!!!!He-He


----------

